
US lead on AI will shrink without more funding and education - T-A
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/01/us-lead-on-ai-will-shrink-without-more-funding-and-education/
======
tzm
[https://gist.github.com/tzmartin/977a05f3902c227c98faa5edfac...](https://gist.github.com/tzmartin/977a05f3902c227c98faa5edfac699e0)

